# South Jersey Fishing Reports???



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone got any reports on what's doing in the great waters of South Jersey? Dogg, you been out at all lately?

Chime in folks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nope*

Been working alot and just back the truck on the road yesterday. I've heard that grassy sound has been good with blues and croaker and the occasuional flounder being caught. The good stuff has been a little offshore. Gotta work night shift over the weekend but I'm goin out Monday and will post then.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

*Sounds Good...*

Looking forward to hearing if ya gots anything...the weather has been so crappy...I bet the water isn't worth a s#$t! Oh so looking forward to the October and on months when the big boys come into town.


----------

